# Hordengilde (Dethecus / PvP) sucht dich!



## Bashilly (19. Dezember 2006)

Die Hordengilde Gloria et Potestas auf dem deutschen PvP Server Dethecus sucht noch Verstärkung.

Wir bereiten uns zurzeit auf den Start von Burning Crusade vor. Wenn Ihr  bei uns spielen wollt solltet Ihr auf jeden fall auch Burning Crusade spielen wollen.


Wichtig für uns ist: 

- Teamplay
- Interesse am bewältigen zukünftiger High End Instanzen
- Funktionierendes Headset und bereitschaft in Raid auf Teamspeak zu sein.
- Sich für die Gilde einsetzen / stark machen)
- Bereitschaft neues zu lernen und anderen sein Wissen zu vermitteln.

Was überhaupt nicht geht:

- Itemgeilheit
- Flamerei gegenüber anderen Gildenmitgliedern oder Spielern auf dem Server
- Unzuverlässigkeit
- keine Kritikfähigkeit (heisst wenn euch jemand einen Vorschlag macht, wie ihr euch verbessern könntet, lehnt ihn nicht gleich ab sondern denkt mal drüber nach)

Momentan werden gesucht: 

Momentan suchen wir noch von jeder Klasse Spieler allerdings haben wir bei bestimmten Klassen schon lvl Anforderungen, da diese Klassen schon recht gut besetzt sind.

Paladin - Da wir auf Hordenseite spielen suchen wir auch Leute, die mit BC einen Paladin spielen möchten.

Priester

Druide

Schamane

Krieger - min. lvl 30

Magier - min. lvl 30

Jäger - min. lvl 30 (Max. 1-2)

Hexenmeister - min. lvl 30

Schurke - min. lvl 30 (Max. 1-2)


Sollte euch unsere Gilde zusagen, meldet euch auf www.Gloria-et-Potestas.de und schreibt eine Bewerbung oder meldet euch direkt Ingame bei Bashîlly oder Kiniar


----------



## Bashilly (2. Januar 2007)

Im moment suchen wir nurnoch Palas und Druiden. Alle anderen Klassen erst ab lvl 60


----------



## Kharell (2. Januar 2007)

Will der Link nichtmehr oder ist eure Seite down?

EDIT: Sorry, mein Fehler. Sehr nette Seite.


----------



## Bashilly (5. Januar 2007)

Update:

Zurzeit suchen wir nurnoch Druiden und leute die mit BC einen Pala anfangen wollen.


----------



## Bashilly (11. Januar 2007)

Suchen immernoch Palas.

Sowie 1-2 Priester und Druiden

Alles andere erst ab lvl 60.


----------

